# Looking for pictures



## hauntedportraits.com (Jul 12, 2004)

I have a couple of *FREE* portraits for visitors at my site www.hauntedportraits.com They are designed to be 8" x 10" but should still look pretty desent at 11" x 14"


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

I realise this post is really old, but I too am looking for spooky portraits to download. Can't find them on your site hauntedportraits  Any suggestion?


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

I did a google search for "spooky portrait" then went to images and got quite a few nice looking pictures. Not sure about the resolution but it's a start.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks...I'm going to use them for the glowing eyes portrait and bleeding portraits. I also found some creepy ones on google images when I searched for 1800 portrait. I'll try your search and see what I get


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Go to yahoo and search "King's Inexpensive Home Halloween Ideas" she has a few pics you can download. I can't remember website.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

As silly as it may sound...
Why not go check out the public library?
There are bound to be a whole lot of books on portrait artists, and finding ones that would suit your needs shouldn't be too hard. You can scan them at whatever resolution you want or need instead of having to try to blow up someones 72dpi image from their website. You would endup spending a lot more time trying to fix a bad scan than you would doing a scan of your own. Look for portraits from the Victorian period or earlier if possible, the portraits of those periods typically had the people as being VERY light skinned (read close to dead) because that was the sign of wealth and gentility. With the advent of Photoshop, you can make anybody look creepy, with your own scans you can scan and scale them to fit whatever frames you have scrounged, the more ornate the better.
FontGeek


----------

